# Owners of Maximat 7



## Buddy Bronze (Apr 3, 2018)

If you own one I need your help to get this machine turning chips!

I have tried and tried again to join the yahoo group, but it’s not happening. So I ask my question here. 

When I bought my machine the fine/coarse feed selector knob (stud) was seized and would not change feed speed. I have since disassembled and cleaned all fittings, and ball spring detent. Upon re-assembly, and careful scrutiny of the exploded parts schematic, I have admitted defeat. I’m missing something very critical in the re assembly, and it’s already cost me one nylon reverse tumbler gear. 

If anyone that owns this machine can help me re assemble this gear stud, or has pics or video (even better) of a properly working feed gear selector I would be forever in your debt! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Apr 3, 2018)

Did you PM @Rockytime ? He is the only one with a Maximat 7 that I know of on the forum.

I do not own a Maximat 7; I have a Super 11. I downloaded the Maximat 7 IPB and will try to help but Rockytime would be a better resource.

Can you post a picture of the assembly? It would help to see that so we can compare it to the IPB. Emco lathes are usually pretty simple to work on and follow the IPB pretty closely.


----------



## Buddy Bronze (Apr 3, 2018)

As far as I could extrapolate with the parts manual the copper pin (welding wire used temporarily) retains the small coupler, which then engages and disengages the two outside gears. The small gear slides over the coupler via keyway and VIOLA bobs yer uncle!!! I was wrong. 

Both of the outside gears need to be spinning at all times. Which they can’t given my current setup. Hence the broken tumbler gear.

I’m probably clear as mud, amarite?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 3, 2018)

Buddy Bronze said:


> I have tried and tried again to join the yahoo group, but it’s not happening. So I ask my question here.


Yahoo groups is in a bad way since Verizon bought it.  It may still get worse.  However, the groups still work, just slower and clunkier than we have become accustomed to.  You may actually have joined and have not rec'd an email saying so.  Keep trying, don't give up, those groups are good resources for issues like you are dealing with now.  In the meantime, also follow Mikey's suggestion.


----------



## Buddy Bronze (Apr 3, 2018)

The manual lists that blurry part 7 as a “thimble”. When I first looked at the machine the power feed did work, but the feed selector pin/post/stud/plunger was seized. Upon disassembly it looked to me as if the cross hole in the “coupler” contained a roll pin, and this drifted it out in a few broken pieces. The piece of TIG rod was just a temporary fix while I re assembled and rest fit, as not to have to keep driving and drifting roll pins every time I needed to pull it apart to fiddle with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That’s my story and I’m sticking to it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Apr 3, 2018)

It is really difficult to tell what the thimble looks like. It doesn't look like a solid pin but perhaps two end pieces coupled with a spring? 

I cannot find an answer on the Emco Larger Lathes Yahoo site but those would be the guys to ask. You might want to query the owner again to see if you can join.


----------



## bfk (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been slowly bringing a Maximat 7 back to life since last summer, with help and encouragement from the folks here. I took that whole assembly apart, cleaned it and put it back together and it now works, so I know it can be done, don't give up. It's going to be a few weeks before I can get back to it, but when I do I'll strip it down and send you pics. Wish I had taken some when I had it apart, but it'll make a good exercise for one of the high schoolers.


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Buddy. I just got your email. Yes I do have a Maximat7. I'm not sure if I can help you. That feature is working fine. Do you have a manual? I see you do have one. I do not know how to be of help. I have not taken mine apart to see how it is assembled. I have the same difficult to see manual as you have. I do wish you success in finding a solution.


----------



## Dredb (Apr 5, 2018)

It looks as if the middle gear is keyed to the center part of the dog clutch. Moving the button in or out causes the dog clutch center part to engage with either one of the outer gears, the middle gear would then be driven with whichever outer gear was engaged. The relative parts would need to be rotating slowly to allow the dog clutch to engage. There may be a neutral center position, the drawing is not clear enough to see if this is the case.


----------



## Buddy Bronze (Apr 5, 2018)

@Dredb this is my understanding too. Until I can see photos of an assembly disassembled I won’t know what’s actually going on. 

In this video 



 I can clearly see both gears spinning at all times. The pin in my current setup won’t allow that to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredb (Apr 6, 2018)

There should be some end to end clearance, it may need a washer or shim, check that the assembly is not binding when you tighten it.
The pin needs to be a snug fit in the hole, I don't think your welding wire will work.


----------



## mikey (Apr 17, 2018)

Just a heads up for you Maximat 7 guys. There is a cross slide lead screw and nut on ebay right now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Emco-Maxim...491758?hash=item3d544f5aae:g:BbQAAOSwSdZaRDJU

Emco lathes have good longevity but like any lathe, the most wear occurs in the cross slide lead screw and nut. As these are no longer available, it might be good idea to grab it.


----------



## Tuba Dave (Feb 7, 2022)

I am having this same problem.  Has any one come up with a solution?

I can not visualize how the "clutch" can be engaged with the selector without also engaging with the shaft that mounts into the banjo.  If the gear is powered, the entire assembly spins and unthreads from the banjo.  I am sure it is a simple solution that I ma not visualizing.


----------



## Subw00er (Sep 18, 2022)

Tuba Dave said:


> I am having this same problem.  Has any one come up with a solution?
> 
> I can not visualize how the "clutch" can be engaged with the selector without also engaging with the shaft that mounts into the banjo.  If the gear is powered, the entire assembly spins and unthreads from the banjo.  I am sure it is a simple solution that I ma not visualizing.


The center is flip flopping between the two larger gears, but staying engaged with the next gear down.

My speed selector knob is also locked up solid. Did you guys figure it out? I noticed that the videos online, they always have the machine on when selecting the speed. Is that required? 

I'm in the midst of bringing a Maximat 7 back to life.. I don't have it plugged in yet.. I dont even know if its single of 3 phase.. There are 4 wires on the plug, so I assume 3.. Motors say 220v.. anyway, thats a tangent! 

Is there a replacement Maximat 7 group online now? 

Is a manual available online? Some guy on ebay is gouging folks for them..


----------



## Tuba Dave (Sep 19, 2022)

Re your PM
Look at the first picture on this post.  You can see he replaced the pin with a copper one. It is too long and will not let the selector slide freely laterally.  That is the problem I was having
Also, my Maximat is single phase and was originally purchased as such (I am in the US).


----------



## Subw00er (Sep 19, 2022)

ok thanks. So if one was to machine a pin of the correct size, presumably it would slide nicely again.. Anyone have one to measure handy?  lol!


----------

